# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hi, I'm not new here

## recycling goddess

Hi I'm not new here. But since we have this gorgeous little section I thought I should introduce myself.

I'm Aleesha. 
I like snakes.
I have many.
I want more.
I like fish as well.


How's that for an intro?

*giggling*

----------


## LadyOhh

Hi Aleesha  :Welcome:

----------


## STORMS

Hi Aleesha!

How VERY nice to meet you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

why thank you so much for the warm welcome! 

i like snakes.
i want to stay and post.
i hope i can.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Hey Aleesha do you have any cookies?  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

why yes i do little girl... would you like to follow me to my cookie shack?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> why yes i do little girl... would you like to follow me to my cookie shack?


 That sound scary.........Hansel and Gretel scary  :Surprised:

----------


## recycling goddess

that's the idea! *foiled again*

----------


## recycling goddess

oh oh oh ... i have pies!

----------


## recycling goddess

and kitties!



wanna be my friend now?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> wanna be my friend now?


As long as you don't have a big oven  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

no, my oven is small... very small. it's actually a dehydrator... so trust me, there's no scorching burns... but you may feel like you are basking in the sun LOL

so does this mean you'll be my friend?

----------


## recycling goddess

see what kara taught me to make!... wanna be my friend now?

----------


## Chase13

Former mod intros herself, classic.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> so does this mean you'll be my friend?


  :Weirdface:  Have to think about that 


> no, my oven is small... very small. it's actually a dehydrator


 Turning into a jerky seems a bit scary too!  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Former mod intros herself, classic.


ah good to see you remember me! wanna be my friend???




> Have to think about that  Turning into a jerky seems a bit scary too!


oh come on... i baked pies (first and last time ever i might add LOL) AND i have kittens! what more do you want in a friend?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> 


Now we're talking  :Hungry:

----------


## recycling goddess

*whew finally!*

are we friends now???

----------


## tigerlily

> Have to think about that  Turning into a jerky seems a bit scary too!


Nah, you should try it.  Go ahead...  :Yes:   :Wuv: 




> and kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> wanna be my friend now?


The kitty on the top is the CUTEST BESTEST kitty eva!




> see what kara taught me to make!... wanna be my friend now?


I guess I'll be your friend but you have to send me pies first.  Could you make the first installment an apple one?   :Giggle:

----------


## recycling goddess

hmmmm NO!

but hey i named my kitty after you... isn't that enough?

----------


## tigerlily

Nah, I'm a very high maintenance type of gal   :ROFL:  

.... need lots of pies and cookies!   :Yes:

----------


## rabernet

No, no, no - the kitty on the bottom is the cutest kitty evah! 

And if you make cherry pie - I'll be your friend!

----------


## recycling goddess

okay i'll take robin... (cause she's easy) and i like easy!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm off to yoga... hopefully i will have more friends this afternoon when i return. *yes i'm returning!*

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> *whew finally!*
> 
> are we friends now???


 Sure just ship the pie overnight  :Wink: 




> Nah, you should try it.  Go ahead...


 I know someone who likes pizza flavored people  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ........so be quiet.

----------


## tigerlily

> No, no, no - the kitty on the bottom is the cutest kitty evah! 
> 
> And if you make cherry pie - I'll be your friend!


I can help make cherry pies.  I kick butt popping those cherries, and I make a very pretty crust as well.  (oh and I stir pretty well too!)

There will be fresh apple pie here later tonight so NAH!!!




> okay i'll take robin... (cause she's easy) and i like easy!!!


Wait, we're talking about being easy?  uhhh...  wait, nevermind.   :Bolt:

----------


## tigerlily

> I know someone who likes pizza flavored people ........so be quiet.


I'm not being quiet... I'm not being quiet!!!   :Neener:   :Dancin' Banana: 

Can anyone say swampwater?   :ROFL:

----------


## Laooda

Ummmm.... why is there no mention of chocolate?   :Weirdface:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I'm not being quiet... I'm not being quiet!!!   
> Can anyone say swampwater?


All I can say is, I cant wait till Daytona  :Devilish:

----------


## STORMS

> Nah, I'm a very high maintenance type of gal   
> 
> .... need lots of pies and cookies!


 I have Pie  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

> Ummmm.... why is there no mention of chocolate?


Because chocolate is a given?   :Confused2: 




> All I can say is, I cant wait till Daytona


OMG you soooo didn't go there.   :Surprised:  

That pic is wrong for so many reasons, the least of all is the lovely target which is thankfully covering my rear end.  

You are in SOOOO much trouble in Daytona frenchie.   :Evileye: 
(in fact I may have to go to the abuse a go go forum just to tide me over  :Devilish:  )




> I have Pie


(and a crayon apparently lol)

You have my full attention.   :Wuv:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> You are in SOOOO much trouble in Daytona frenchie.


 Trouble is my middle name.......among others  :Wink:

----------


## tigerlily

> Trouble is my middle name.......among others


I'm definitely agreeing with quite a few of the 'others' right now.   :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Sure just ship the pie overnight


this is true. does that mean you'll be my friend tomorrow?




> *I can help make cherry pies.  I use my butt popping those cherries, we ARE talking about being easy!!!*


um.... i'm a little uncomfortable with those cherries christie. perhaps you should have kept THIS skill to yourself? *embarrassed for ya*




> Ummmm.... why is there no mention of chocolate?


that is what i want to know? how come no one is offering ME chocolate to be MY friend?




> I have Pie


ya, but we can't eat yours... so it doesn't count  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Trouble is my middle name.......among others


really? wow, you must have a large drivers license! cause christie just emailed me with the list of "others". :Weirdface:

----------


## tideguyinva

mam please step outta the kitchen and hand over the pies.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

they are looooong ago eaten. my hubby enjoyed them tremendously!!! my first ever pies. kara assisted me with them... which is why they turned out so well!

----------


## tigerlily

> um.... i'm a little uncomfortable with those cherries christie. perhaps you should have kept THIS skill to yourself? *embarrassed for ya*


You are just wrong!!!   :Wag of the finger: 






> that is what i want to know? how come no one is offering ME chocolate to be MY friend?


See above ------^

----------


## ViciousBliss

> All I can say is, I cant wait till Daytona


 haha i don't know what yall are talkin about but this thread made me laugh and this picture is great  :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

> haha i don't know what yall are talkin about but this thread made me laugh and this picture is great


It is NOT!!!   :Taz:  

*stalks off pouting*

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> this is true. does that mean you'll be my friend tomorrow?


Absolutely, I am ready  :Hungry: 



> um.... i'm a little uncomfortable with those cherries christie. perhaps you should have kept THIS skill to yourself?


I even have pictures  :Surprised: 



> really? wow, you must have a large drivers license! cause christie just emailed me with the list of "others".


 My driver license is small they just wrote on both sides of it  :sploosh: 



> It is NOT!!!  *stalks off pouting*


 Yes it is  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

christie, your butt is talented! cherries and a target... all with the same butt. 

deb, pies are on the way. i hope you don't mind but the cherries have taken on a whole new meaning... so i'm sending you apple!

----------


## STORMS

> ya, but we can't eat yours... so it doesn't count


How bout some cookies then...

----------


## recycling goddess

um... you call those yummy? can't you do better than that???

----------


## tigerlily

Okay I think it may be in my best interest and that of my poor derriere, to get out of this thread and run!!!  :Bolt:

----------


## recycling goddess

no we love your bumber. it's so cute... and young looking! (did i mention you look 15?)

i have pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> Hi I'm not new here. But since we have this gorgeous little section I thought I should introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Aleesha. 
> I like snakes.
> I have many.
> I want more.
> I like fish as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Allesha you forgot to mention that you lubbs ME your stalker  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

you don't even know how to spell my name... why would i like you?

----------


## stangs13

Aleesha! Is it snake time yet?!?!

----------


## recycling goddess

didn't you see my pics??? i see you gave up with your signature line eh? LOL 

go look at my pics in the ball python pic section!

no it's not time yet... we are on southern time... and they sleep a LOT during the hot months. so we have to wait!  :Razz:

----------


## stangs13

Yeah I decided to get some dragons so my sig had to be shortened, but I didnt forget!! Total hottness.

----------


## tigerlily

Okay, it's time for a little revenge....   :Devilish:   (luv ya Deb  :Bolt:  )

----------


## stangs13

Some of these pics...... :Weirdface:  :Surprised:

----------


## pythontricker

> why yes i do little girl... would you like to follow me to my cookie shack?


Do you have a van full of puppies too? I would love to jump in and get some! :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

i sure do!!!! come on in! *opens door, shoves pt in and slams the door* 

*menacing laughter as i grab the arrow out of debs butt*

----------


## Laooda

> Because chocolate is a given?



I'm so glad, now maybe everything will start to make sense! lol  :Very Happy:  
*eats a whole mouthful of chocolate*




> that is what i want to know? how come no one is offering ME chocolate to be MY friend?



Whatcha' want chocolate wise?   :Wink: 

Ps... thanks for the giggles ladies!

----------


## joepythons

> you don't even know how to spell my name... why would i like you?


Ooops sorry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Hey you should close your blinds once in awhile  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Okay, it's time for a little revenge....    (luv ya Deb  )


BULLS EYE  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

then stop paying me to keep them open joe!

hey laura... i'll take any raw chocolate that i can juice!!!

----------


## Laooda

> then stop paying me to keep them open joe!
> 
> hey laura... i'll take any raw chocolate that i can juice!!!


K... ummmm, I'll gladly get that for you! *makes note to Google juiceable, raw chocolate*

 For now, will you settle for strawberries dipped in chocolate?  

I'll blend em' up and everything!   :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh ya baby... i lub you!!!

----------


## Laooda

> oh ya baby... i lub you!!!


Hahaha!! Ditto!   :Very Happy: 

you know, right now a banana, strawberry, chocolate smoothie sounds really nice!   :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh it does! i should try that tomorrow although i'm not sure if it's allowed LOL

----------


## pythontricker

> i sure do!!!! come on in! *opens door, shoves pt in and slams the door* 
> 
> *menacing laughter as i grab the arrow out of debs butt*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Aleesha,
I am hurt! You haven't offered me pie yet! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Or cookies!  What am I to think!!!! :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Surprised:  ummmm did you not get the memo??? 

i wondered why YOU weren't responding to me. i thought we were friends  :Tears: 

glad to see you didn't forget about me!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Okay, it's time for a little revenge....    (luv ya Deb  )


 My hubby will love that one  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ............me on the other end  :Evileye:  ..........nuff said see you in Daytona 

(I notice that you are very brave now that you are back behing your keyboard  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## tigerlily

> My hubby will love that one ............me on the other end  ..........nuff said see you in Daytona 
> 
> (I notice that you are very brave now that you are back behing your keyboard )


You did say you wanted a copy of all the pics I took, was this not what you meant?   :Wuv: 

(why yes I am.... I'm thinking I may have to look into a good bodyguard while in Daytona.  Preferably a tall good looking one  :Please:  )

----------


## MeMe

> You are in SOOOO much trouble in Daytona frenchie.








> Trouble is my middle name.......among others


I am writing a list.







> I'm thinking I may have to look into a good bodyguard while in Daytona.  Preferably a tall good looking one


I am not tall but I am hot and I will be available to kick some bootay in Daytona if you need me Christie! 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

> I am not tall but I am hot and I will be available to kick some bootay in Daytona if you need me Christie!


You sure are.  I think I may have to take you up on that one!  If memory serves you have wicked aim.   :Bowdown:   :Wink:

----------


## Chase13

> ah good to see you remember me! wanna be my friend???


How could I forget?? I teared up when you dropped your mod status. Wait...we aren't already friends?? You might as well tell everyone about how we hang out every weekend. The jig is up.







Aleesha after reading this post>>>> :Confuse:

----------


## recycling goddess

of course we are chase *guards... i need guards*... of course chase! *get the white jacket with the fancy long sleeves*

 :ROFL: 

hey deb... what IS that between your legs? is that what i think it is???  :ROFL:

----------


## Chase13

> get the white jacket with the fancy long sleeves


 Unnecessary (pulls one out of nowhere) I keep this one around at all times just in case.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

glad to see you come prepared. now that's protection!!! can i do up your buckles?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> hey deb... what IS that between your legs? is that what i think it is???


It is part two of the red heads face off  :sploosh:  


>

----------


## recycling goddess

*pondering many lewd things to post*

ummm.... nice is that a boy chicken or a girl chicken between your legs?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> *pondering many lewd things to post*


 What a surprise  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> ummm.... nice is that a boy chicken or a girl chicken between your legs?


 Boy of course  :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

so... what you are saying is you have a .... between your legs!

so... you DO have balls girl!!! meme, are you sure you wanna take her?

----------


## snakelady

> It is part two of the red heads face off


My partner and I recently completed a documentary on people who keep chickens in the city. It's called Mad City Chickens. I just love that picture where you and the roo face-off!  :Very Happy: 
Is that a silky?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> so... what you are saying is you have a .... between your legs!


Yes but I won't say it  :Neener:  (you are just trying to get me in trouble don't you?)

----------


## Chase13

> glad to see you come prepared. now that's protection!!! can i do up your buckles?


Do you want me to take my pants off and start the revolution?

----------


## joepythons

> Do you want me to take my pants off and start the revolution?


You both are famous now  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Yes but I won't say it  (you are just trying to get me in trouble don't you?)





> Do you want me to take my pants off and start the revolution?


 :Devil:  now who exactly is trying to get who in trouble?  :Confuse:  i'm simply an innocent by-stander.  :Lurking:  minding my own business  :Picknose:  and you two are trying to pull me in  :Grabbed:  and get me in trouble!  :Floating: 

 :Evileye:  oh heck... okay, i'm in!  :Clap: 

so deb... was he  :Hump:  your leg or just trying to trip you?

chase, i got the  :Popcorn:  i'm ready for your  :PC:

----------


## joepythons

> now who exactly is trying to get who in trouble?  i'm simply an innocent by-stander.  minding my own business  and you two are trying to pull me in  and get me in trouble! 
> 
>  oh heck... okay, i'm in! 
> 
> so deb... was he  your leg or just trying to trip you?
> 
> chase, i got the  i'm ready for your


Aleesha detain yourself or you will be infractionated  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

detain myself?

----------


## recycling goddess

okay... let's pull this into the family friendly realm... 

Hi, I'm Aleesha, I like snakes. I want more.

----------


## recycling goddess



----------


## joepythons

> okay... let's pull this into the family friendly realm... 
> 
> Hi, I'm Aleesha, I like snakes. I want more.





> 


You are way to mean to be given more pie  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

hey i'm trying to make friends and influence people... get out of my thread!

----------


## Ginevive

Neato!
I'm Jen. Aka Gin, Ginevive, FurBear. 
I have the animals in my signature, as well as an awesome husband. I work in collections. My outside hobbies are art, painting, drawing in general; nature, and teh intrenetz!

----------


## recycling goddess

Hi Gin, will you be my friend? Or do I have to bribe you like everyone else  :Sad:  No wants to be my friend simply because they like ME, they all want pie and cookies  :Tears:

----------

